# P2463 Particulate Restriction/ P2428 exhaust gas temp bank1 too high. Fixed but now P2002 😆



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Eitheir
* An EGT sensor is faulty and reading max. 

Or.
* The EGTs are fine and you are leaking fuel or oil into the exhaust.

You’ll have to monitor the EGT sensors. The service Regen won’t work it’ll just stop early.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Wow. Thanks. So when you say monitor the EGT, you mean with the current codes at idle?


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

I just stuck it in a local shop I trust. We'll see what they reveal tomorrow. Chevy dealer said they are under staffed and couldn't even run diagnostics for 2 days.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Wow. Thanks. So when you say monitor the EGT, you mean with the current codes at idle?


I generally let it sit, and then look at them without running the engine at all.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Eitheir
> * An EGT sensor is faulty and reading max.
> 
> Or.
> ...


What should the egts be reading at idle? I'm showing:
Egt1 - 464F
Egt2 - 212F


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger Ramjet said:


> What should the egts be reading at idle? I'm showing:
> Egt1 - 464F
> Egt2 - 212F


Engine off:

Egt1 - 248
Eft2 - 198
After 5 minutes

Shop cleared codes today and ran manual regen successfully. Codes returned when my son was commuting home this evening. 7 mile from shop to his work it was clear.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Engine off:
> 
> Egt1 - 248
> Eft2 - 198
> ...


Definitely broken EGT2. It’s the one that goes on a 90 degree into the middle of the DPF.

Replace it. Clear codes. And go about your day. Shouldn’t even need to do a service regen.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

What would cause dumping oil or fuel into exhaust


Snipesy said:


> Definitely broken EGT2. It’s the one that goes on a 90 degree into the middle of the DPF.
> 
> Replace it. Clear codes. And go about your day. Shouldn’t even need to do a service regen.


Here's newest scan


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> What would cause dumping oil or fuel into exhaust
> 
> Here's newest scan


Turbo seal or leaky injector are the #1 causes. Broken turbo vane actuator is a bit of a #2. Then maybe vacuum leak (as in the vacuum that powers your brake booster).


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks for the assist


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Scan Report Sep 08, 2021 10:23 PM
© BlueDriver 2019
2015 Chevrolet Cruze
1G1P75SZ1F7167026
Odometer: 0 mi
P0299
Permanent
Turbocharger/Supercharger "A" Underboost Condition
P11CC
Permanent
Check report for description.
P2084
Permanent
Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Range/Performance Bank 1 Sensor 2
P2463
Permanent
Particulate Filter Restriction - Soot Accumulation Bank 1
Page 1 of 1
0 Confirmed Code Codes
0 Pending Code Codes
4 Permanent Code Codes
Disclaimer: This information is provided without warranty and is subject to the Terms of Use posted at
www.bluedriver.com/eula.html. Reproduction of this information or any portion thereof constitutes infringement of
copyright.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Definitely broken EGT2. It’s the one that goes on a 90 degree into the middle of the DPF.
> 
> Replace it. Clear codes. And go about your day. Shouldn’t even need to do a service regen.


 okay. Fingers crossed


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> okay. Fingers crossed
> 
> View attachment 294197


Lol how did you get that so quickly.

Make sure you also check the plastic intercooler to intake manifold pipe for any cracks. That's a common failure point that can cause under boost stuff.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks. Went to the Chevy Dealer. 2 sensors in Phoenix, I got 1. Didn't want to wait on Amazon or get POS Chinese part with Covid seeds in it! I'm hoping turbo is fine since the low boost kicked in later. Is that how they reduce power? By reducing boost?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Thanks. Went to the Chevy Dealer. 2 sensors in Phoenix, I got 1. Didn't want to wait on Amazon or get POS Chinese part with Covid seeds in it! I'm hoping turbo is fine since the low boost kicked in later. Is that how they reduce power? By reducing boost?


No. It just reduces max fuel usage. And changes throttle response to be slower.

The underboost could just be a fluke related to the failing EGT sensor…. Or it could have caused that sensor to overheat and fail.

Generally speaking if you pop the intake hose off and don’t see excessive oil, and it turns freely…. The turbo is likely okay. And if there is a problem with the turbo it would be related to the VGT Vane actuator. 

On the turbo you will see a big old cyllinder thing. This is the vane actuator diaphragm. It should have 2 metal hoses which splits into 2 rubber hoses. This goes to a electronic device known as the VGT actuator or wastegate actuator (there is no wastegate but they call it that anyway)

The actuator itself can fail. Or it can lose vacuum. So if the vacuum is weak you replace the vacuum pump orrr find the hole in the line.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

EGT2 is the 90 on the front behind the fan right 😬


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> EGT2 is the 90 on the front behind the fan right 😬
> View attachment 294198
> View attachment 294199


Yes. Youll have to follow the cord and unhook it at the module thingy.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

That's the new one in there. 😏 I was scared 😱 because it was too easy.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Still got 2463 soot bank 1 and 0299 turbo though. But I haven't driven it yet. It'll need a forced regen for the dpf full and reduced power do ya think?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Still got 2463 soot bank 1 and 0299 turbo though. But I haven't driven it yet. It'll need a forced regen for the dpf full and reduced power do ya think?


That's just from a failed regen. You can do a service regen orrr just drive it as long as it says "keep driving".


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Keep driving followed immediately by reduced power.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Okay.
1) Replaced EGT2 and cleared temp fault.
2) Successfully ran service regeneration using torque/biscan.
3) CEL cleared, but permanent codes remained 2462 and 0299.
4) Drove about 10 miles with improved power but rolling coal under acceleration before dpf full and reduced power returned.
5) Refunding regen now.

Anybody know how to clear permanent codes after service regen?

Note: I am running Trifecta CTD Performance tune with all hardware stock.

Thanks.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Okay.
> 1) Replaced EGT2 and cleared temp fault.
> 2) Successfully ran service regeneration using torque/biscan.
> 3) CEL cleared, but permanent codes remained 2462 and 0299.
> ...


It’ll be eitheir the turbo seal or actuator then. Orrrrrr some catastrophic turbo failure but I would imagine you would have figured that out by now.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

I did notice some oil above turbo today. Take pic in morning. Don't know **** about turbos! 💩


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

And I do appreciate the coaching


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Not sure what I'm looking at but it's oily here.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Okay. During service regen I'm getting a serious hot air leak blowing out of the large pipe in the pictures. What would that do?


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Blows out between the 2 orange wrapper pipes.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Okay. During service regen I'm getting a serious hot air leak blowing out of the large pipe in the pictures. What would that do?


That’s the intercooler up pipe. It’s hot from the compression of the turbo. Looks like the wiring broke (meaning someone broke it) and ate into it. The wiring should not touch that otherwise.

The oil is likely just PCV spray.






2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Inter-Cooler Hose 19420422 | GMPartsDirect.com


2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze part # 19420422 - Inter-Cooler Hose




www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Replaced up pipe. Now just have P11CC. Nox1 on order.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Replaced up pipe. Now just have P11CC. Nox1 on order.


Nice! Hopefully you have reached the bottom of the money hole.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

LOL...... No worries. USAA just sent me a $1400 refund check for my expired (and well used) extended warranty. It paid for itself in alternator, window motor, oil cooler line replacements. So I'm good with these minor expenditures


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

😆 P11cc was gone when I tested before replacing NOX1 today. P2002 now🤣. Replaced NOX1 anyway.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

So question. While reving engine I get NOX1 response from 50 to 600ppm. But NOX2 appears flatlined at around 20ppm. Comments. Thoughts. I'm expecting free everything from DC soon so not worried about part cost🤑


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> So question. While reving engine I get NOX1 response from 50 to 600ppm. But NOX2 appears flatlined at around 20ppm. Comments. Thoughts. I'm expecting free everything from DC soon so not worried about part cost🤑


NOx 2 is much slower to respond. And the sensors lose a lot of sensitivity below 30ppm.

NOx 1 will follow what the engine is doing more closely.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

So here's my data dump from this morning after a few hundred miles post repairs. Only thing I really see is my DPF IN & OUT Pressure are staying at 0. However, the DPF Pressure Delta is reactive with the throttle. Thoughts? 
Car is running fine with the CEL. No roughness, loss in fuel economy, no reduced power or speed.

*Diagnostic Report*


Created by OBDLink - OBD Solutions​www.obdsoftware.net​
*Date:* 10/22/2021 6:57:15 AM

*VIN:* 1G1P75SZ1F7167026
*Manufacturer:* General Motors
*Model:
Year:* 2015

*Monitor Status Report*


NameContinuousAvailableCompleteMisfire*Yes**Yes**Yes*Fuel System*Yes**Yes**Yes*Components*Yes**Yes**Yes*NMHC Catalyst*No**Yes**Yes*NOx Aftertreatment*No**Yes**Yes*Reserved*No**No**No*Boost Pressure*No**Yes**No*Reserved*No**No**No*Exhaust Gas Sensor*No**Yes**Yes*PM Filter*No**Yes**Yes*EGR and/or VVT System*No**Yes**Yes*
*MIL On*
Number of Confirmed Codes: 1
Readiness Standard: None

*This vehicle is not ready for emissions testing.

Reason*

MIL On
Confirmed trouble codes have been detected
*Trouble Code Report*


ECUCodeTypeStatusDescriptionECM-EngineControl ($7E0)P2002PowerTrainConfirmedParticulate Trap Efficiency Below ThresholdECM-EngineControl ($7E0)P2002PowerTrainPendingParticulate Trap Efficiency Below ThresholdECM-EngineControl ($7E0)P2002PowerTrainPermanentParticulate Trap Efficiency Below ThresholdBody ControlB3883-01BodyConfirmedManufacturer DefinedBody ControlB3883-04BodyConfirmedManufacturer Defined

*Additional Information*

PIDDescriptionValueUnitsSAE 0x21Distance traveled while MIL is activated274.65milesSAE 0x30Number of warm-ups since DTCs cleared13SAE 0x31Distance traveled since DTCs cleared310.69miles


*Mode $01 - Powertrain Diagnostic Data*


PIDDescriptionValueUnitsSAE 0x04Calculated load value17.25%SAE 0x05Engine coolant temperature179.6°FSAE 0x0BIntake manifold absolute pressure28.05inHgSAE 0x0CEngine RPM824.5RPMSAE 0x0DVehicle speed0MPHSAE 0x10Mass air flow rate0.79lb/minSAE 0x13Location of oxygen sensors1SAE 0x1COBD requirements to which vehicle or engine is certified3SAE 0x1FTime since engine start1202secSAE 0x21Distance traveled while MIL is activated274.65milesSAE 0x24O2 sensor lambda (Bank 1, Sensor 1)2.723SAE 0x24O2 sensor voltage wide range (Bank 1, Sensor 1)1.017VSAE 0x2FFuel level input83.14%SAE 0x30Number of warm-ups since DTCs cleared13SAE 0x31Distance traveled since DTCs cleared310.69milesSAE 0x33Barometric pressure28.64inHgSAE 0x42Control module voltage13.66VSAE 0x46Ambient air temperature75.2°FSAE 0x49Accelerator pedal position D19.22%SAE 0x4AAccelerator pedal position E19.61%SAE 0x4FExternal test configuration #1Equivalence Ratio Scale: 4, O2 Voltage Scale: 1, O2 Current Scale: 1, IMAP Scale: 1SAE 0x51Fuel type4SAE 0x5DFuel injection timing-1.7degSAE 0x5EEngine fuel rate0.22gal/hrSAE 0x61Driver's demand engine - percent torque0%SAE 0x62Actual engine - percent torque1%SAE 0x63Engine reference torque294.29lb•ftSAE 0x65Auxiliary inputs / outputs supported8SAE 0x65Auxiliary inputs / outputs status0SAE 0x68Intake air temperature sensors supported7SAE 0x68Intake air temperature bank 1, sensor 193.2°FSAE 0x68Intake air temperature bank 1, sensor 295°FSAE 0x68Intake air temperature bank 1, sensor 3107.6°FSAE 0x68Intake air temperature bank 2, sensor 1-40°FSAE 0x68Intake air temperature bank 2, sensor 2-40°FSAE 0x68Intake air temperature bank 2, sensor 3-40°FSAE 0x69Commanded EGR and EGR error supported data7SAE 0x69Commanded EGR A duty cycle/position19.22%SAE 0x69Actual EGR A duty cycle/position19.22%SAE 0x69EGR A error0%SAE 0x69Commanded EGR B duty cycle/position0%SAE 0x69Actual EGR B duty cycle/position0%SAE 0x69EGR B error-100%SAE 0x6ASupport of intake air flow control system data3SAE 0x6ACommanded intake air flow A control99.61%SAE 0x6ARelative intake air flow A position84.31%SAE 0x6ACommanded intake air flow B control0%SAE 0x6ARelative intake air flow B position0%SAE 0x6BSupport of EGR temperature sensor data48SAE 0x6BExhaust gas recirculation temp sensor A (Bank 1 Sensor 1)320°FSAE 0x6BExhaust gas recirculation temp sensor C (Bank 1 Sensor 2)248°FSAE 0x6BExhaust gas recirculation temp sensor B (Bank 2 Sensor 1)-40°FSAE 0x6BExhaust gas recirculation temp sensor D (Bank 2 Sensor 2)-40°FSAE 0x6DSupport of fuel pressure control system data7SAE 0x6DCommanded fuel rail pressure A9343.32inHgSAE 0x6DFuel rail pressure A9420.1inHgSAE 0x6DFuel rail temperature A82.4°FSAE 0x6DCommanded fuel rail pressure B0inHgSAE 0x6DFuel rail pressure B0inHgSAE 0x6DFuel rail temperature B-40°FSAE 0x70Support of boost pressure control data5SAE 0x70Commanded boost pressure A14.95psiSAE 0x70Boost pressure sensor A0psiSAE 0x70Commanded boost pressure B0psiSAE 0x70Boost pressure sensor B0psiSAE 0x70Boost pressure A control status1SAE 0x70Boost pressure B control status0SAE 0x71Support of variable geometry turbo control data7SAE 0x71Commanded variable geometry turbo A position94.9%SAE 0x71Variable geometry turbo A position94.9%SAE 0x71Commanded variable geometry turbo B position0%SAE 0x71Variable geometry turbo B position0%SAE 0x71VGT A control status2SAE 0x71VGT B control status0SAE 0x77Support of charge air cooler temperature data1SAE 0x77Charge air cooler temperature bank 1, sensor 198.6°FSAE 0x77Charge air cooler temperature bank 1, sensor 2-40°FSAE 0x77Charge air cooler temperature bank 2, sensor 1-40°FSAE 0x77Charge air cooler temperature bank 2, sensor 2-40°FSAE 0x78Support of exhaust gas temperature bank 1 sensor data7SAE 0x78Exhaust gas temperature bank 1, sensor 1289.94°FSAE 0x78Exhaust gas temperature bank 1, sensor 2307.04°FSAE 0x78Exhaust gas temperature bank 1, sensor 3264.92°FSAE 0x78Exhaust gas temperature bank 1, sensor 4-40°FSAE 0x7ASupport of DPF bank 1 data1SAE 0x7ADPF bank 1 delta pressure-0.03inHgSAE 0x7ADPF bank 1 inlet pressure0inHgSAE 0x7ADPF bank 1 outlet pressure0inHgSAE 0x7FSupport of engine run time3SAE 0x7FTotal engine run time10106197secSAE 0x7FTotal idle run time2324122secSAE 0x7FTotal run time with PTO active0secSAE 0x81Support of run time for AECD #1 - #531SAE 0x81Total run time with EI-AECD #1 Timer 1 active0secSAE 0x81Total run time with EI-AECD #1 Timer 2 active4294967295secSAE 0x81Total run time with EI-AECD #2 Timer 1 active8917secSAE 0x81Total run time with EI-AECD #2 Timer 2 active4294967295secSAE 0x81Total run time with EI-AECD #3 Timer 1 active183053secSAE 0x81Total run time with EI-AECD #3 Timer 2 active8179secSAE 0x81Total run time with EI-AECD #4 Timer 1 active176secSAE 0x81Total run time with EI-AECD #4 Timer 2 active4294967295secSAE 0x81Total run time with EI-AECD #5 Timer 1 active1326965secSAE 0x81Total run time with EI-AECD #5 Timer 2 active4294967295secSAE 0x82Support of run time for AECD #6 - #101SAE 0x82Total run time with EI-AECD #6 Timer 1 active0secSAE 0x82Total run time with EI-AECD #6 Timer 2 active4294967295secSAE 0x82Total run time with EI-AECD #7 Timer 1 active0secSAE 0x82Total run time with EI-AECD #7 Timer 2 active0secSAE 0x82Total run time with EI-AECD #8 Timer 1 active0secSAE 0x82Total run time with EI-AECD #8 Timer 2 active0secSAE 0x82Total run time with EI-AECD #9 Timer 1 active0secSAE 0x82Total run time with EI-AECD #9 Timer 2 active0secSAE 0x82Total run time with EI-AECD #10 Timer 1 active0secSAE 0x82Total run time with EI-AECD #10 Timer 2 active0secSAE 0x83Support of NOx sensor data3SAE 0x83NOx sensor concentration bank 1 sensor 182ppmSAE 0x83NOx sensor concentration bank 1 sensor 20ppmSAE 0x83NOx sensor concentration bank 2 sensor 10ppmSAE 0x83NOx sensor concentration bank 2 sensor 20ppmSAE 0x85Support of NOx reagent system data4SAE 0x85Average NOx reagent consumption0gal/hrSAE 0x85Average demanded NOx reagent consumption0gal/hrSAE 0x85NOx reagent tank level17.65%SAE 0x85Total engine run time while NOx warning mode is activated0secSAE 0x88SCR inducement system actual state136SAE 0x88SCR inducement system state 10K history (0 - 10,000 km)9SAE 0x88SCR inducement system state 20K history (10,000 - 20,000 km)9SAE 0x88SCR inducement system state 30K history (20,000 - 30,000 km)9SAE 0x88SCR inducement system state 40K history (30,000 - 40,000 km)9SAE 0x88Distance travelled while SCR inducement system active in current 10K block (0 - 10,000 km)2227.62milesSAE 0x88Distance travelled in current SCR 10K block (0 - 10,000 km)2227.62milesSAE 0x88Distance travelled while SCR inducement system active in current 20K block (10,000 - 20,000 km)6213.71milesSAE 0x88Distance travelled while SCR inducement system active in current 30K block (20,000 - 30,000 km)6213.71milesSAE 0x88Distance travelled while SCR inducement system active in current 40K block (30,000 - 40,000 km)6213.71milesSAE 0x8BDiesel aftertreatment status supported data115SAE 0x8BDiesel aftertreatment status0SAE 0x8BDPF regen status0SAE 0x8BDPF regen type0SAE 0x8BNOx adsorber regen status0SAE 0x8BNOx adsorber desulfurization status0SAE 0x8BNormalized trigger for DPF regen43.53%SAE 0x8BAverage time between DPF regens895minSAE 0x8BAverage distance between DPF regens445.52milesSAE 0x8FSupport of PM sensor output data3SAE 0x8FPM sensor operating status bank 1 sensor 10SAE 0x8FPM sensor active status bank 1 sensor 10SAE 0x8FPM sensor regen status bank 1 sensor 10SAE 0x8FPM sensor normalized output value bank 1 sensor 10%SAE 0x8FPM sensor operating status bank 2 sensor 10SAE 0x8FPM sensor active status bank 2 sensor 10SAE 0x8FPM sensor regen status bank 2 sensor 10SAE 0x8FPM sensor normalized output value bank 2 sensor 10%Aux 0x00Input voltage read by the scan tool13.9V

*Mode $02 - Freeze Frame*


PIDDescriptionValueUnits0x02Freeze frame DTCP20020x04Calculated load value69.02%0x05Engine coolant temperature186.8°F0x0BIntake manifold absolute pressure36.03inHg0x0CEngine RPM1762.5RPM0x0DVehicle speed60.89MPH0x10Mass air flow rate3.11lb/min0x1COBD requirements to which vehicle or engine is certified30x1FTime since engine start813sec0x24O2 sensor lambda (Bank 1, Sensor 1)1.4480x24O2 sensor voltage wide range (Bank 1, Sensor 1)0.46V0x2FFuel level input43.92%0x30Number of warm-ups since DTCs cleared30x31Distance traveled since DTCs cleared36.04miles0x33Barometric pressure28.64inHg0x42Control module voltage13.8V0x46Ambient air temperature69.8°F0x49Accelerator pedal position D33.33%0x4AAccelerator pedal position E33.33%0x51Fuel type40x5DFuel injection timing4.06deg0x5EEngine fuel rate1.23gal/hr0x61Driver's demand engine - percent torque21%0x62Actual engine - percent torque21%0x63Engine reference torque294.29lb•ft0x65Auxiliary inputs / outputs supported80x65Auxiliary inputs / outputs status00x68Intake air temperature sensors supported70x68Intake air temperature bank 1, sensor 173.4°F0x68Intake air temperature bank 1, sensor 284.2°F0x68Intake air temperature bank 1, sensor 3136.4°F0x68Intake air temperature bank 2, sensor 1-40°F0x68Intake air temperature bank 2, sensor 2-40°F0x68Intake air temperature bank 2, sensor 3-40°F0x69Commanded EGR and EGR error supported data70x69Commanded EGR A duty cycle/position12.55%0x69Actual EGR A duty cycle/position12.16%0x69EGR A error-3.12%0x69Commanded EGR B duty cycle/position0%0x69Actual EGR B duty cycle/position0%0x69EGR B error-100%0x6ASupport of intake air flow control system data30x6ACommanded intake air flow A control99.61%0x6ARelative intake air flow A position84.31%0x6ACommanded intake air flow B control0%0x6ARelative intake air flow B position0%0x6BSupport of EGR temperature sensor data480x6BExhaust gas recirculation temp sensor A (Bank 1 Sensor 1)730.4°F0x6BExhaust gas recirculation temp sensor C (Bank 1 Sensor 2)269.6°F0x6BExhaust gas recirculation temp sensor B (Bank 2 Sensor 1)-40°F0x6BExhaust gas recirculation temp sensor D (Bank 2 Sensor 2)-40°F0x6DSupport of fuel pressure control system data70x6DCommanded fuel rail pressure A29246.61inHg0x6DFuel rail pressure A29344.06inHg0x6DFuel rail temperature A87.8°F0x6DCommanded fuel rail pressure B0inHg0x6DFuel rail pressure B0inHg0x6DFuel rail temperature B-40°F0x70Support of boost pressure control data50x70Commanded boost pressure A18.05psi0x70Boost pressure sensor A0psi0x70Commanded boost pressure B0psi0x70Boost pressure sensor B0psi0x70Boost pressure A control status20x70Boost pressure B control status00x71Support of variable geometry turbo control data70x71Commanded variable geometry turbo A position93.33%0x71Variable geometry turbo A position92.94%0x71Commanded variable geometry turbo B position0%0x71Variable geometry turbo B position0%0x71VGT A control status20x71VGT B control status00x77Support of charge air cooler temperature data10x77Charge air cooler temperature bank 1, sensor 196.8°F0x77Charge air cooler temperature bank 1, sensor 2-40°F0x77Charge air cooler temperature bank 2, sensor 1-40°F0x77Charge air cooler temperature bank 2, sensor 2-40°F0x78Support of exhaust gas temperature bank 1 sensor data70x78Exhaust gas temperature bank 1, sensor 1612.5°F0x78Exhaust gas temperature bank 1, sensor 2655.88°F0x78Exhaust gas temperature bank 1, sensor 3579.92°F0x78Exhaust gas temperature bank 1, sensor 4-40°F0x7ASupport of DPF bank 1 data10x7ADPF bank 1 delta pressure0.68inHg0x7ADPF bank 1 inlet pressure0inHg0x7ADPF bank 1 outlet pressure0inHg0x83Support of NOx sensor data30x83NOx sensor concentration bank 1 sensor 1152ppm0x83NOx sensor concentration bank 1 sensor 20ppm0x83NOx sensor concentration bank 2 sensor 10ppm0x83NOx sensor concentration bank 2 sensor 20ppm0x85Support of NOx reagent system data40x85Average NOx reagent consumption0gal/hr0x85Average demanded NOx reagent consumption0gal/hr0x85NOx reagent tank level61.96%0x85Total engine run time while NOx warning mode is activated0sec0x8BDiesel aftertreatment status supported data1150x8BDiesel aftertreatment status00x8BDPF regen status00x8BDPF regen type00x8BNOx adsorber regen status00x8BNOx adsorber desulfurization status00x8BNormalized trigger for DPF regen17.65%0x8BAverage time between DPF regens895min0x8BAverage distance between DPF regens445.52miles0x8FSupport of PM sensor output data30x8FPM sensor operating status bank 1 sensor 120x8FPM sensor active status bank 1 sensor 100x8FPM sensor regen status bank 1 sensor 110x8FPM sensor normalized output value bank 1 sensor 10%0x8FPM sensor operating status bank 2 sensor 100x8FPM sensor active status bank 2 sensor 100x8FPM sensor regen status bank 2 sensor 100x8FPM sensor normalized output value bank 2 sensor 10%

*Mode $05 - Oxygen Sensors*


SensorAvailableBank 1 - Sensor 1*Yes*Bank 1 - Sensor 2*No*Bank 1 - Sensor 3*No*Bank 1 - Sensor 4*No*Bank 2 - Sensor 1*No*Bank 2 - Sensor 2*No*Bank 2 - Sensor 3*No*Bank 2 - Sensor 4*No*

*Mode $06 - On-Board Monitoring*


ComponentDescriptionValueMinimumMaximumUnitsResult$01 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 1TID $D2 - Manufacturer Defined1.905.2sec*Pass*$01 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 1TID $D3 - Manufacturer Defined0.942409.9939*Pass*$01 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 1TID $D4 - Manufacturer Defined0.277509.9939*Pass*$02 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 2TID $93 - Manufacturer Defined1.105.1sec*Pass*$02 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 2TID $92 - Manufacturer Defined1.605sec*Pass*$02 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 2TID $94 - Manufacturer Defined2.805.2sec*Pass*$02 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 2TID $D0 - Manufacturer Defined19.470214.899924.8982%*Pass*$02 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 2TID $D8 - Manufacturer Defined12.98174.590218.5897%*Pass*$03 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 3TID $D4 - Manufacturer Defined295365535*Pass*$03 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 3TID $E0 - Manufacturer Defined9550150%*Pass*$03 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 3TID $E2 - Manufacturer Defined001*Pass*$04 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 4TID $FD - Manufacturer Defined005µA*Pass*$04 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 4TID $FE - Manufacturer Defined198100655.35%*Pass*$21 - Catalyst Monitor Bank 1TID $A2 - Manufacturer Defined3.57550.25119.9882*Pass*$31 - EGR Monitor Bank 1TID $A0 - Manufacturer Defined30.3-3276.8100*Pass*$31 - EGR Monitor Bank 1TID $A1 - Manufacturer Defined22.5-3276.880*Pass*$31 - EGR Monitor Bank 1TID $A2 - Manufacturer Defined0.95860.7519.9882*Pass*$41 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Heater Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 1TID $D0 - Manufacturer Defined61.40150sec*Pass*$42 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Heater Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 2TID $D4 - Manufacturer Defined815806824°C*Pass*$43 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Heater Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 3TID $D0 - Manufacturer Defined58.10150sec*Pass*$44 - Exhaust Gas Sensor Heater Monitor Bank 1 – Sensor 4TID $D3 - Manufacturer Defined2.1251.3133.313Ohm*Pass*$81 - Fuel System Monitor Bank 1TID $E0 - Manufacturer Defined-2.67-327.681.9*Pass*$81 - Fuel System Monitor Bank 1TID $E1 - Manufacturer Defined-2.67-4.98327.67*Pass*$81 - Fuel System Monitor Bank 1TID $D1 - Manufacturer Defined210.40271.6µs*Pass*$81 - Fuel System Monitor Bank 1TID $D3 - Manufacturer Defined206.40271.6µs*Pass*$81 - Fuel System Monitor Bank 1TID $D4 - Manufacturer Defined218.40271.6µs*Pass*$81 - Fuel System Monitor Bank 1TID $D2 - Manufacturer Defined210.80271.6µs*Pass*$81 - Fuel System Monitor Bank 1TID $A1 - Manufacturer Defined210.4154.46553.5µs*Pass*$81 - Fuel System Monitor Bank 1TID $A3 - Manufacturer Defined206.4154.46553.5µs*Pass*$81 - Fuel System Monitor Bank 1TID $A4 - Manufacturer Defined218.4154.46553.5µs*Pass*$81 - Fuel System Monitor Bank 1TID $A2 - Manufacturer Defined210.8154.46553.5µs*Pass*$85 - Boost Pressure Control Monitor Bank 1TID $B2 - Manufacturer Defined0.74270.399919.9882*Pass*$85 - Boost Pressure Control Monitor Bank 1TID $B3 - Manufacturer Defined10-327.6838.2kPa*Pass*$85 - Boost Pressure Control Monitor Bank 1TID $B4 - Manufacturer Defined000kPa*Pass*$85 - Boost Pressure Control Monitor Bank 1TID $B5 - Manufacturer Defined-0.04-327.6810%*Pass*$85 - Boost Pressure Control Monitor Bank 1TID $B6 - Manufacturer Defined-0.04-10327.67%*Pass*$98 - NOx Catalyst Monitor Bank 1TID $90 - Manufacturer Defined0.275032.767*Pass*$A2 - Misfire Cylinder 1 DataTID $0B - EWMA (Exponential Weighted Moving Average) misfire counts for last ten (10) driving cycles0065535counts*Pass*$A2 - Misfire Cylinder 1 DataTID $0C - Misfire counts for last/current driving cycles (calculated, rounded to an integer value)0065535counts*Pass*$A3 - Misfire Cylinder 2 DataTID $0B - EWMA (Exponential Weighted Moving Average) misfire counts for last ten (10) driving cycles0065535counts*Pass*$A3 - Misfire Cylinder 2 DataTID $0C - Misfire counts for last/current driving cycles (calculated, rounded to an integer value)0065535counts*Pass*$A4 - Misfire Cylinder 3 DataTID $0B - EWMA (Exponential Weighted Moving Average) misfire counts for last ten (10) driving cycles0065535counts*Pass*$A4 - Misfire Cylinder 3 DataTID $0C - Misfire counts for last/current driving cycles (calculated, rounded to an integer value)0065535counts*Pass*$A5 - Misfire Cylinder 4 DataTID $0B - EWMA (Exponential Weighted Moving Average) misfire counts for last ten (10) driving cycles0065535counts*Pass*$A5 - Misfire Cylinder 4 DataTID $0C - Misfire counts for last/current driving cycles (calculated, rounded to an integer value)0065535counts*Pass*$B2 - PM Filter Monitor Bank 1TID $F0 - Manufacturer Defined0.37165.535*Fail*$B2 - PM Filter Monitor Bank 1TID $F1 - Manufacturer Defined000g*Pass*$B2 - PM Filter Monitor Bank 1TID $F4 - Manufacturer Defined000°C*Pass*$B2 - PM Filter Monitor Bank 1TID $F5 - Manufacturer Defined000°C*Pass*

*Mode $09 - Vehicle Information*


*General Information*

DescriptionValueVehicle Identification Number1G1P75SZ1F7167026Calibration ID - $7E012662377Calibration ID - $7E012672167Calibration ID - $7E012672168Calibration ID - $7E012661098Calibration Verification Number - $7E0BB25DB7DCalibration Verification Number - $7E094AF8A03Calibration Verification Number - $7E05C7C4EB4Calibration Verification Number - $7E0049B1AF9


*In-Performance Tracking*

CounterDescriptionValue0x00OBD Monitoring Conditions Encountered Counts6440x01Ignition Cycle Counter13800x02NMHC Catalyst Monitor Completion Condition Counts2500x03NMHC Catalyst Monitor Conditions Encountered Counts310x04NOx Catalyst Monitor Completion Condition Counts5190x05NOx Catalyst Monitor Conditions Encountered Counts6430x08PM Filter Monitor Completion Condition Counts1080x09PM Filter Monitor Conditions Encountered Counts1030x0AExhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Completion Condition Counts2340x0BExhaust Gas Sensor Monitor Conditions Encountered Counts6400x0CEGR and/or VVT Monitor Completion Condition Counts3280x0DEGR and/or VVT Monitor Conditions Encountered Counts6440x0EBoost Pressure Monitor Completion Condition Counts40x0FBoost Pressure Monitor Conditions Encountered Counts6440x10Fuel Monitor Completion Condition Counts3640x11Fuel Monitor Conditions Encountered Counts644


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> So here's my data dump from this morning after a few hundred miles post repairs. Only thing I really see is my DPF IN & OUT Pressure are staying at 0. However, the DPF Pressure Delta is reactive with the throttle. Thoughts?
> Car is running fine with the CEL. No roughness, loss in fuel economy, no reduced power or speed.
> 
> *Diagnostic Report*
> ...


Those pressures are generally 0 at idle. You kinda have to log them while accelerating. The backpreasure is minuscule. If the soot is incrementing and it’s doing regens then there isn’t really a problem.

If the soot mass is being weird then maybe a pressure pipe is dangling. I have seen that a few times. The OEM clamps are also not that great.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks. I was doing some revs and watching the 3. In/Out never budged, but Delta tracked. And Soot Mass is incrementing up. It was 3 after my forced Regen. 10 now after almost 300 miles.


----------



## Dylan6793 (Dec 17, 2020)

Did you get it figured out?


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Nope. Pretty sure DPF is jacked. But it's running fine. I just reset the CEL light LOL


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Nope. Pretty sure DPF is jacked. But it's running fine. I just reset the CEL light LOL


When I read this thread, my first thought was clogged DPF. Have you thought about having it professionally cleaned by a DPF specialist? They do semi DPF all the time with chemical ( aqueous) , heat or manual. Must be someone who can clean it .
Note that a clogged DPF will throw a CEL, but car will still run. It’ll just regen a whole lot more than typical.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

P2002 is a low pressure failure. If isn't the differential pressure or the lines that go to it, it most likely the dpf filter is cracked. Since it is an emissions complete car that rolls cool that most likely is the problem. The trifecta tune however throws a curve ball.

A clogged dpf would be like breathing through a straw. The car would run like crap and the code would be for high pressure. P2003.


----------

